# Copyright watermark



## boubouoz (Aug 15, 2009)

When I export my picture, and I choose to add my copyright watermark, my name and surname appear on the left of the picture. I would like my ID plate to appear on the right. Where can I change the settings?


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, in LR you can't change position, font or size. Size only changes with the resolution/size of the image and you need to use an external 'fix' to change font. 

For the best, currently in watermarking in LR, use LR/Mogrify.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll second the recommendation for LR2/Mogrify. Brilliant little plugin!


[color=#8'''8']Mod note: link format fixed, now functional[/color]


----------



## boubouoz (Aug 16, 2009)

The link to LR2/mogrify doesn't work. Where can I download it?


----------



## trevorguy (Aug 16, 2009)

Try

http://www.timothyarmes.com/lr2mogrify.php


----------

